# Abandoned Farm Devon - Too Close To The Quarry



## moorbud (Nov 18, 2010)

Fun find by moors, did'nt think we would be able to get access, all windows bricked up. but ??, very close to a quarry, also another building for checking out near by also too close to the quarry!! Haven't visited that one yet.


----------



## Zotez (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice report, real shame about that Saab


----------



## hnmisty (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like it was once a lovely place. I'm saving for my first car, think I just found it, ta!
Love the Beatles on the wall, a nice personal touch.


----------

